# Baristas & Pastry Chef Wanted for new Coffee/Tea Shop Archway London



## lgreenscbeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Dear all,

Leafy Greens & Coffee Beans is a vibrant new independent coffee/tea house to open soon in Archway, North London, serving coffee/tea experiences and delicious pastries, cakes and food.

We are currently looking for one full-time (40 hours) and two part-time (16 hours) experienced barista who shares our passion for great coffee/tea and food and have the ability to cover all areas of running a busy coffee shop and able to work alone if needed.

We are also looking for a full-time (40 hours) pastry-chef to produce our pastries and cakes on-site as well as to prepare simple but delicious food.

The successful candidate will have extensive coffee/tea knowledge, excellent customer service and communication skills, positive attitude and exceptional attention to detail.

Some of the things we're looking for:

- Available during weekends

- Reliable and Punctual

- Friendly and customer focused barista

- Able to work under pressure and alone if needed

- Maintains a positive and "can do" attitude at all times and is ready to embrace our ethos and philosophy

- Maintains a clean and tidy working environment at all times (in line with Health and Safety legislation)

You can expect competitive pay, a fun and cooperative workplace and the opportunity to learn and develop with us.

Please send your CV and a cover letter to [email protected]

Interviews to be held in two weeks' time and employment to start end of May, beginning of June.

Please when replying state your salary expectations and present work situation.

Thank you,

Nuno


----------

